# Ann Arbor 2015: Disappointed this year



## Stingman (Apr 26, 2015)

This was my sixth year attending the Ann Arbor show and I must say I was not very impressed this year! Maybe it was just me but it seemed the prices seemed higher than usual and people would not deal at all! The weather was good, but the turn out seemed light and I did not notice any new vendors. I was also disappointed they did not have the bike auction either? These vendors were just asking crazy prices on bikes that were not even worth it. On the plus side, the show bikes were great! What was everyone's experience?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 27, 2015)

I saw over priced junk, but also found some really really good deals too. I spent "too much" due to good deals. I guess it depends on what you're looking for and if you can find it among all the other stuff.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 27, 2015)

*My experience*

Showing my thorough IN-experience in the hobby, I thought there were quite a few nice bikes cheaply priced.  Think that just means I have over paid for the ones I have.  I brought 4 to sell and not even a sniff.  Think the bike corral was poorly set up.  The sun shone all day but the wind was raw.  Not sure if I will be back next year.  Think it's time to wind down to just the bikes wife and I will ride.  Still like working on them.....anything mechanical that I can do a hands on....


Mike


----------



## catfish (Apr 27, 2015)

I had a great show. I sold EVERYTHING I brought to sell. And I do mean everything!


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 27, 2015)

Just for the record, there were 52 new vendors at this year's show.

When our auctioneer retired(in his 80's), we have not found any licensed auctioneer willing to put on a $10 dollar, $5 back if it doesn't sell, first come first served auction like we had for many years. The auctioneers today want seller's fees and buyer premiums like car auction or they hang up the phone on you.

The bike corral is our attempt to service all the people who only have two or three bikes to sell at a reasonable cost without paying $40 for a swap space
Any constructive suggestions to improve the service would be greatly appreciated.

Also, if ANY MICHIGAN LICENSED AUCTIONEER will conduct on an auction as we had before, please contact me. I'm all ears.

Lastly, We could easily eliminate the Bike Corral completely and then we could use the space for vendor swap spaces.

Hope all who attended appreciated the hard work all our volunteers have done to keep this show going strong. Thanks, Paul


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 27, 2015)

Fast and furious swap, awesome!!!!! Thank you Paul and staff.

There were 2 guys that went fishing in the same pond, one guy is skunked, the other is putting fish back.


----------



## catfish (Apr 27, 2015)

pkleppert said:


> Just for the record, there were 52 new vendors at this year's show.
> 
> When our auctioneer retired(in his 80's), we have not found any licensed auctioneer willing to put on a $10 dollar, $5 back if it doesn't sell, first come first served auction like we had for many years. The auctioneers today want seller's fees and buyer premiums like car auction or they hang up the phone on you.
> 
> ...





Paul,    Thank you for all the work you do to put this show on. Thanks to Anne, and everyone else too! You do a great job!  

  Catfish


----------



## jkent (Apr 27, 2015)

I can't complain between Memory Lane and Ann Arbor I sold 5 bikes and a lot of smalls. The only bikes I feel I had over priced was the ones I really didn't care if they sold or not. I also feel like I had all of my smalls priced cheap and really surprised more didn't sell.  I was wheeling and dealing all day every day. One thing I wish I had done different was instead of being inside all day I would have rather been outside at Ann Arbor.
It was really crowded inside. I had 3 people knock my bikes over into someone else's bikes and not one of them apologized. Really rude people. 
I had to apologize to the people That my bikes fell into and by the third time I thought I was going to have to buy them. I was setup at the end of the building and people was using my booth to cut through to the other side, instead of just walking outside the building and around to the other side. I was really crowded inside, Not saying that wasn't a good thing but if you have a lot to sell it's best to be outside. Lesson learned.
I was setup by myself and never really got to walk around until most people had already loaded up. I would love to go back and not set up at all. 
Me, Nick, Mark and Kim all spent Saturday up at Chestnut Hollow  And meet the Jerry and Jerry Peter's. That was a really cool trip. and enjoyed it a lot. It was really nice meeting some of the guy's and hanging out with them. I had a really good time and would do it again. Just wish the weather was a little better. The wind was crazy. 
I guess it could have been a different experience as a buyer than a seller. But all in all I have no complaints. 
Had a great time. 
Oh one thing that did happen was I ended up losing my debit card and didn't have any cash at all on me. Good thing we all have good friends in this hobby!!!
JKent


----------



## catfish (Apr 27, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Fast and furious swap, awesome!!!!! Thank you Paul and staff.
> 
> There were 2 guys that went fishing in the same pond, one guy is skunked, the other is putting fish back.




Thanks for all your help!


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 27, 2015)

Today's high prices are tomorrows bargains!!


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 27, 2015)

I've never been at Ann Arbor or MLC, but someday I will.
Once I buy a much newer cargo van to make it the distance and have a full load of nice bike stuff, then I will.

It sounds like an interesting time was had by most people. I guess it all depends on what your looking for.....


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 27, 2015)

*Thank YOU to Paul and Anne Kleppert and those Michigan peeps 
that put on the annual Ann Arbor swap meet.  Good form.

Great swap and show ... have been in attendance since 1988 - 27 years.*

...... patric cafaro


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 27, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *Thank YOU to Paul and Anne Kleppert and those Michigan peeps
> that put on the annual Ann Arbor swap meet.  Good form.
> 
> Great swap and show ... have been in attendance since 1988 - 27 years.*
> ...




Could you give this pic a little more "horsepower"?


----------



## catfish (Apr 27, 2015)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Could you give this pic a little more "horsepower"?




How's this?


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 27, 2015)

Had a fine time. Thanks to everyone who makes this show possible. Used the bike corral last year and this year with no problems. Sold every thing I put in. Liked being able to park this year and paying when walking in. This prevented the long lines waiting to turn in from the road.


----------



## Cheezer (Apr 27, 2015)

I attended ML & AA for the 1st time this year and really liked them both, lot's of friendly people, plenty of nice items, but i managed to come away with 4 bikes and some needed parts  ]from each show , and i'm kinda cheap, LOL! I think i may even do a vendor space next year or ML fall to weed out an ever growing accumulation!


----------



## jpromo (Apr 27, 2015)

Cheezer said:


> I attended ML & AA for the 1st time this year and really liked them both, lot's of friendly people, plenty of nice items, but i managed to come away with 4 bikes and some needed parts  ]from each show , and i'm kinda cheap, LOL! I think i may even do a vendor space next year or ML fall to weed out an ever growing accumulation!




ML Fall is always very good. I feel like I've had better grabs in fall than spring even.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 27, 2015)

Great week as ever!
Memory Lane was packed, Ann Arbor was bigger than last year.
Always good to see old friends and make new ones.


----------



## pedaling pete (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks to all who puts this big Daddy of a swap meet on. Saw a lot of friends I have met in my swap years. I know what I am looking for but have to come year after year to find it. There probably is a lot of people kicken themselves for the fantastic deals they walked away from. I have to be grateful for the memory lane and ann arbor swap meets. In 25 years Ive brought home a lot of neat stuff. I even sleep good the night before because I don't let my expectations exceed my demands. Special thanks to Paul and Ann for a job well done.


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 27, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *Thank YOU to Paul and Anne Kleppert and those Michigan peeps
> that put on the annual Ann Arbor swap meet.  Good form.
> 
> Great swap and show ... have been in attendance since 1988 - 27 years.*
> ...




had a great time shootin the poop with you Patric and meeting Scott. Missed catfish who was there and seemed to be incognito. The absence of Bike had a profound effect on me.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 28, 2015)

*ann arbor 2015*

lynn i could not make it this year .on the way home from memory lane we were planning on going next to ann arbor year. i had my jc higgins in the show to not sure what year but thats when i meet jim hern and tom and bill also jerry the jc higgins man and chester the monark man .paul allways has a good show . from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Apr 28, 2015)

JChapoton said:


> had a great time shootin the poop with you Patric and meeting Scott. Missed catfish who was there and seemed to be incognito. The absence of Bike had a profound effect on me.




Not Incognito, just always on the move.   Catfish


----------



## krate-mayhem (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all,had a great time,found alot of cool stuff.



IMG_8037 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## ZOOK (Apr 28, 2015)

Paul, We thank you so greatly for all your hard work and efforts to keep this meet going and strong. Again Thank You from all of us! Keep em rollin.


----------



## Kscheel (Apr 28, 2015)

I had a great time at both ML and AA. I found plenty of good deals and got nearly everything I need to complete a couple current projects. I wasn't after anything particularly rare, but whenever I can find parts for less than I would pay on the sale section here or on eBay I count it as a win. Likely I'll get a spot at one or both of the shows next year.


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 28, 2015)

That was an excellent recap and great insight. Thanks.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 29, 2015)

catfish said:


> Thanks for all your help!




Your Welcome Catfish, it was fun and rewarding.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 29, 2015)

ALWAYS a GREAT weekend for me, sold lots of smalls picked up a few goodies and was able to catch up with old friends and meet some new ones!  
I too wish to heartily thank Paul and Anne and all the volunteers that work so hard to pull off the biggest and best meet in the country!!  I'm already looking forward to next year!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 30, 2015)

Oldbikes said:


> ALWAYS a GREAT weekend for me, sold lots of smalls picked up a few goodies and was able to catch up with old friends and meet some new ones!
> I too wish to heartily thank Paul and Anne and all the volunteers that work so hard to pull off the biggest and best meet in the country!!  I'm already looking forward to next year!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well said.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 30, 2015)

I didn't go but it seems like everyone had a great time (except 1 or 2) and liked the event a lot...Need to change the title of this thread to "Ann Arbor 2015-Awesome event!!"


----------



## 4scuda (Apr 30, 2015)

It may be  because I just came to look and didn't get in until the gates opened, but I thought there was lots and lots of junk and every time I inquired about a bike the dealer must have been on crack?


----------



## rlhender (Apr 30, 2015)

My bikes must have been priced right, I sold 37 at ML and 25 at AA and a ton of parts, I just may buy me a new truck. Lol. Really had a great time at both meets. Picked up a Indian badges bike, a NOS red Phantom in the box and a old elgin tank bike that has been in a crate for 40 plus years. Also got the Rick Bike delivered to ML.  It was cold but well worth the trip

Rick


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 30, 2015)

rlhender said:


> My bikes must have been priced right, I sold 37 at ML and 25 at AA and a ton of parts, I just may buy me a new truck. Lol. Really had a great time at both meets. Picked up a Indian badges bike, a NOS red Phantom in the box and a old elgin tank bike that has been in a crate for 40 plus years. Also got the Rick Bike delivered to ML.  It was cold but well worth the trip
> 
> Rick




You had people lined up all day to talk to you about buying stuff! I'd have been frazzled by the end of day 1 but you were cool as a cucumber 
Darcie


----------

